# center support



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

can i find a dealer to get the carrier bearing without buying a new drive shaft?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

no you cant unfortunatly. i just had to replace mine. managed to get it cheap from a yard. whats the story?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I thought I posted an answer once yesterday but it isn't here :confused. Get a hold of Duckman over on the other forum. He had said something about maybe being able to get one from Australia. There was another member that mentioned it too.


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

*torn middle support brg*

yep its true 1600 give or take from gm . found a aussie part number but cant cross to anything need one bad might have to go one piece
:agree


----------

